# Navy Submarine Website -- On Eternal Patrol



## Viper1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I found this website www.oneternalpatrol.com while searching for information about the *USS Barbel*, a Balao-class submarine lost just off the Philippines in Feb 1945.  All 86 aboard perished.  My great-uncle, Neal Michael Nasser was on that sub as a Torpedoman's Mate, 3rd Class.  I still have his high school class ring, from California, Pennsylvania High School, Class of '42.  The school still exists.  Out of the many uncles who served in WWII, Neal was the only one who didn't make it back, and he was the youngest.  My Dad remembers the notification, as he was just 8 years old at the time. 

I sent the website to my Dad who promptly scanned in the one official photo we have of uncle Neal, along with a photo of the Barbel's commissioning (which I had no idea we had) and sent it to the curators of the site.  As if by fate, the photos were received and posted 65 years to the day the USS Barbel was commisioned on 14 November 1943.  Uncle Neal's photo is now posted with the rest of his shipmates. 

This website is a wonderful and fitting tribute to the men of the submarine service who are forever lost at sea.  I have attached links of the USS Barbel and the official page of my great-uncle.  Please check it out when you have time. -- Viper

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Barbel_(SS-316)

http://www.oneternalpatrol.com/uss-barbel-316.htm

http://www.oneternalpatrol.com/nasser-n-m.htm


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you Viper, may your great-uncle and those with him RIP.

BTW, not sure if it's my computer but the second and third linkies no workie.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks Gypsy. I'll edit those links...


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 25, 2008)

links should be fixed now....


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 25, 2008)

Good to go.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting this M.  RIP to your uncle.


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2008)

I tweaked the links too. Guess I was late to the party.:doh:

One job I never want: submariner. Those guys are insane.

Blue Skies.


----------

